# سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟* سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟ 
 تمنحك هذه السطور واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك
 1
 - ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ،
فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فأنه ينشء صورة خيالية مستقبلية وأذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما 


 2- الحواجب : 
إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل 


 3- الأنف والأذنان : 
فإذا حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . ووضع اليد أسف الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه 


 4- جبين الشخص : 
فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك . 


 5- الأكتاف : 
 فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول . 


 6- الأصابع : 
 نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر 


 7- وعندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره : 
 فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك . 
هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن التعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*

شكرا تويتى
على الموضوع القيم والمفيد
مودتى​


----------



## gigi angel (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*

موضوع حلو اوى يا تويتى 
 بجد موضوع زى العسل زيك


----------



## فيفيان فايز (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*

موضوع هايل ومنتظريين المزيدعنه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا تويتى
> على الموضوع القيم والمفيد
> مودتى​



ميرسى وليم لتشجيعك 

نورت المووووووضوع وميسى لمرورك


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*



germen قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى يا تويتى
> بجد موضوع زى العسل زيك


الاحلى انه عجبك يا جيرو ياقمر
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبييبتى
ونورتى الموووووووضوع :smil6:


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> موضوع هايل ومنتظريين المزيدعنه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ان شاء الله ياقمر
قريب انزل حاجه تانى فى نفس الموضوع ده
ميرسى لمرورك 
ونورتى الموضوووووووع :smil6:


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*

*جميلة جميلة جميلة
مرسى اوى​*


----------



## Meriamty (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*





موضوع جميل يا تويتى 

بس كده هفضل ابحلق فى اى حد بيكلمنى 

واشوف واحلل كل حركه بيعملها 

ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك 

​


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*



come with me قال:


> *جميلة جميلة جميلة​*
> 
> *مرسى اوى*​


 
*ميرسى كتير لييييييك*
*come with me*
*شكرا لمرورك *


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع جميل يا تويتى ​
> بس كده هفضل ابحلق فى اى حد بيكلمنى ​
> واشوف واحلل كل حركه بيعملها ​
> ههههههههههههه​
> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك ​


 
*وهو المطلوب يامريمتى*
*علشان ترعفى الناس كويس على حقيقتها*
*ومحدش يكدب عليكى :11azy:*

*شكرا ياقمر لمرورك *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم ايديكي تويتي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مفيدة جدا"  المعلومات الى اتحفتينا بها
شكراااااااااااااا لك اخت twety
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوى يا تويتى​


----------



## aymanfree (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا تويتى على الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااائع دة وربنااااااا يعوضك تعب محبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا توته على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي تويتي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
*ميرسىي امايكل*
*اى خدمه*

*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مفيدة جدا" المعلومات الى اتحفتينا بها​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا لك اخت twety​
> سلام الرب يسوع​


 

*العفو ياكليمو*
*ده بعض ما عندكم*

*شكرا لمرورك*
*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك يا سكر​


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> موضوع جميل اوى يا تويتى​


 
*ميرسى ياكوكى ياحلوة*
*نورتى الموضوع ياقمر*

*ياريت يكون عجبك *
*ميرسى لمرووورك *


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة اوي ياتويتي

مرسي ليكي ياقمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير علي معلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يوليو 2009)

*ميررررسى تويتى يا قمرررررر
على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااائع يا تويتى 

ميررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يوليو 2009)

> 2- الحواجب :
> إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل


 
*نسيتى حاجه مهمه جداااااا هنا*

*ان الشخص لما يرفع حاجب وينزل التانى حاجه من اتنين*
*اما بيستحقرك او بينزل من قيمتك قدام الناس*

*وميرسى تويتى على الموضوع الجامد ده ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monmooon (23 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل يا تويتي
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا عسل

مرسي علي المعلومات دي​*


----------



## lovely dove (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل قوي ياتويتي 
مرسي ياقمراية 
تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يوليو 2009)

رووووووووووووعة بجد ياقمر
ميرسي ياجميل


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

*لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

*سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟ 
تمنحك هذه السطور واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي
على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك

**1- ستعرف من خلال عينيه
**ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ، فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فأنه ينشء صورة خيالية مستقبلية وأذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما 



**2- الحواجب :
**إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل



**3- الأنف والأذنان :
**فإذا حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . ووضع اليد أسف الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه 



**4- جبين الشخص :
**فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك . 



**5- الأكتاف :

**فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول .



**6- الأصابع :
**نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر



**7- وعندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره :

**فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك . 
هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن التعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

*وااااااااااااو*
*موضوع روعة يا روزي*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*



روزي86 قال:


> *سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟
> تمنحك هذه السطور واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي
> على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك
> 
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*



الحق حق قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > *سبع اشارات تعلمك لغه الجسد فهل تتقنها؟ *
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

*للاسف حتي لغه الجسد بقت خداعه

وبقي في اساتذه في الخداع

شكرا روزي ع الموضوع

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

*
هههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع ومعلومات حلووووووووووووووة كتير يا روزي

مشكووووووووووووووورة *


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *للاسف حتي لغه الجسد بقت خداعه​*
> 
> *وبقي في اساتذه في الخداع*​
> *شكرا روزي ع الموضوع*​
> ...


 شكرا ليك يا ميكي

ربنا يبعد عننا اي خداع


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*



كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع ومعلومات حلووووووووووووووة كتير يا روزي*
> 
> *مشكووووووووووووووورة *


 

منور يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

ميرسيه على الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لغة الجسد تخليك تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين وأنت صامت؟*

نورتي يا بنوته

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*

*
*

_سبع  إشارات  خاصة  بلغة  الجسد  عليك  أن  تتنبه  لها..._ 

1_-العين :_
:36_11_13:

تمنحك  واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من  أمامك ، ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ، فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين  وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق  بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته  بشئ لا يصدقه .

2_-الحواجب :_
:thnk0001:

إذا  رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه  أو يراه مستحيلا ، أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة .
 
3_-الأنف والأذنان :_
:t4:

فإذا  حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما  تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا  ما تريد منه أن يفعله .
 
4_-جبين الشخص :_
:t19:

فإذا  قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو  أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك  يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك .
 
5_-الأكتاف :_

:dntknw:
فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول .

6_-الأصابع :_

:gun:
نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر 

7_-وعندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره :_
leasantr

فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك .
هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة  الجسد  ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن اتعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك

:01FDAB~189:

 .​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل و كل اللى بيشتغلوا فى السياحة لانى كنت شغال فيها عارفين انى لغة الجسد او الـ Body language امام الـ Guest ممنوعة تماماً لأنى ممكن يكون فى حركة معينة لها معنى كويس فى مصر مثلا و لكن لها مدلول سئ فى بلد الضيف او الـ Guest و دى حصلت فعلا مع واحد صاحبى شغال فى السياحة بس الحمد لله عدت على خير. *


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*




SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل و كل اللى بيشتغلوا فى السياحة لانى كنت شغال فيها عارفين انى لغة الجسد او الـ Body language امام الـ Guest ممنوعة تماماً لأنى ممكن يكون فى حركة معينة لها معنى كويس فى مصر مثلا و لكن لها مدلول سئ فى بلد الضيف او الـ Guest و دى حصلت فعلا مع واحد صاحبى شغال فى السياحة بس الحمد لله عدت على خير. *


ميرسى جداااااااااا 
لمشاركتك الرائعة
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورت
:lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:
​


----------



## staregypt (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*

اشكرك جيلان حبيبتى لقييمك الرائع
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتينى
:t25::t25::t25:​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*

ده نورك يا ستار و اعذرينى انا لسه مقدرش اقيم مواضيع تقريباً.


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*

*شكرا على المشاركة 
ربي يباركك 
*


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*

نايس هارتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار
رجاء استخدام خاصية البحث الموجوده ع المنتدى قبل نقل اى موضوع لضمان عدم التكرار 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## staregypt (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سبع إشارات خاصة بلغة الجسد عليك أن تتنبه لها...*




SAVIORS.SON قال:


> ده نورك يا ستار و اعذرينى انا لسه مقدرش اقيم مواضيع تقريباً.



مرورك فى حد ذاته قيمة عاليه
أشكرك
نــــــــــــورت
​


----------

